# New Bunny House



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I had a bunch of scrap metal hauled out today so I had a great spot to add another bunny house. 


I like to give them plenty of egress in case a neighbors cat is looking for lunch. Here is a veiw of the underside of the the shelter.











Here is the area before the shelter is put down.











Before the brush is added.










Not finished but you get the idea. When more brush is added and the weeds grow up I can count on the cottontails to move in and stay safe.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

nice! Great idea on the many egress points.
Bunny numbers seem to be up this year over here in Durand.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That's pretty cool! Nice work.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Very Cool. nice work!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I hear people talk about shooting and trapping rabbits to keep them from eating their garden. I just finished the new fence around my garden. This way the veggies are safe and the rabbits can survive also. Since I have been improving the habitat in my small yard the rabbit population has increased greatly.


----------

